# 2007 maxima se cvt



## subcooled007 (Mar 16, 2009)

I purchased this maxima 3-4 months ago, we were getting any where from 12-14 mpg took it to the dealership they said that i needed to put in premium gas, 3 tanks later with premium gas still 12 mpg. Taking it to the dealership again tomorow, any suggestions on what might be wrong would be appreciated.


----------



## Hotwired08 (Mar 29, 2009)

It should get better as the time goes on, when I bought my 08 Max the average MPG was 12-13. later on it after about 6000 miles it held at about 15-16. When I started using the highway, it went up to an average 19mpg. Depends on how you drive city or highway, also depends on how hard you accelerate. If I'm hard on the accelerator, I can loose a quarter of a tank in about 35 miles.. When you open up the throttle the car is a gas guzzler..

If you want to keep it to the specified mpg 19 city 25 hwy, accelerate real smooth, never go over 3000rpm and you should be able to achive those specs. A friend of mine tried driving real smooth for about a month, both city and highway, his average was 21 mpg which is the best I've ever heard of on this car..


----------

